# DCC starter, or basic systems



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I know many have been discussed off and on, but I'm curious what else might be out there and what some of the advantages and disadvantages of each might be. Consider systems in the sub $200 category. 

BACHMANN EZ COMMAND 

+ 
simplicity. Say what you will, but the operations is capable of are dead simple for even small children. 

DC operation. 

-
Availability of walk-around. People seem to try and treat anything bachmann as collectors item and want a premium for it. 

Limited# of train addresses available

Limited functions


MRC TECH 6

+

Cost (around $100 for both the base and walkaround).

DC operation


-

Base station limited to address 3

Limited function

DIGIKEIJS DR5000

+

Full function available

Wifi, no throttle needed, but optional

-

Cost is at the max for this list, a physical throttle would put you well over $200

ATLAS MASTER

+

99 available addresses

Cost, probably the cheapest with the most functionality ($100 can get you the generator, commander and hand held
-

Availability and support

MRC PRODIGY 

MRC PRODIGY EXPLORER

MRC PRODIGY EXPRESS

NCE PowerCab

More to come...

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

That was the "Digikeijs" DR5000

About $210 delivered in the USA.

Works with almost any smartphone or tablet, Android or iOS.
(kids seem to grasp tablets and smartphones automatically)

Can also utilize handheld controllers from other makers.

Does require a PC running Windows for initial setup app (or Mac running bootcamp or running Windows through emulation software).

Can use Roco z21 apps (there are two Roco z21 control apps), which are free.
It might be able to use the JMRI "engine driver" app (not sure on this).

Roco z21 app should be "a natural" for kids.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I only see one z21 app on the market. "Z21" on black background. 

A minus for this for me is the lack of physical controls without spending a good deal more. Will it work with older throttles? Live an old MRC PRODIGY or a atlas master hand held? Or the tech 6 hand held? This would help keep the cost under control. 

Can you use a physical throttle AND the app together? My son preferred the physical throttle, perhaps he can use that and I use the phone? 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

While outside your limit, the Digitrax EVO system is $355 from Yankee Dabbler. Digitrax is a well thought out system that will keep you going for years without needed to upgrade and it easily connects to JMRI decoder pro.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, that's an outside the scope of budget or starter systems. This isn't really a thread for personal recommendations for new, but to explore the options of basic/ budget systems available. 



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Another option for the DIY crowd is LC-DCC.

This can be built for less than $50 and has the option of Bluetooth or wifi connectivity and app control. I'm using this currently, but it has limitations as well. I tried potentiometers for manual control but never got it to work great. But that's my own limitations with getting the hardware together. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

I found a used MRC Prodigy Advanced 2 system on the auction site for less than $150 shipped.
It was missing one cable that only cost a few bucks at Amazon to replace.
This was just in early November.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

DCC offers a wide range of capabilities designed to ease operations and to improve realism. The Bachmann EZ-Command lives up to its name, but it takes the radio, the heater, the fan, and the wipers off the car before you take delivery. Just sayin'.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

mesenteria said:


> DCC offers a wide range of capabilities designed to ease operations and to improve realism. The Bachmann EZ-Command lives up to its name, but it takes the radio, the heater, the fan, and the wipers off the car before you take delivery. Just sayin'.


Just saying... the thread is about BASIC DCC systems, not the most advanced capability in the market. Not sure why this comes up every time someone mentions basic DCC. If it was about complex systems it would have been titled as such. I'd wager a good number of folks don't use the majority of features available and many just want the simple ability to have multiple trains on the track controlled independently and/or multiple users at the same time. EZ command fits both of those. Their problem I believe is that they priced themselves out. For a basic system it was just too expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In addition to the Prodigy Express2, MRC also offers the Prodigy Explorer, a very basic system akin to the Bachmann EZ Command.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I had hoped you'd discern from my comment that the EZ-Command doesn't compete even remotely equitably with the other systems _you_ mentioned. It's a foobie, a farce. If you'd like to keep it in contention for some reason, then it wins hands down and you can eliminate the others because it is indeed 'basic'. It'll make a decoder move a locomotive, sound the bell, blow the horn, and if CV29 is configured properly, it will assign lighting to the correct end of the locomotive. But, if you'd enjoy the effects of inertia and momentum, or you'd like to smooth out the BEMF function or dither, or any other of the myriad of effects another system WOULD allow you do do, it's a bad miss. And it costs too much to boot.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

DCC system


vette-kid said:


> Just saying... the thread is about BASIC DCC systems, not the most advanced capability in the market. Not sure why this comes up every time someone mentions basic DCC. If it was about complex systems it would have been titled as such. I'd wager a good number of folks don't use the majority of features available and many just want the simple ability to have multiple trains on the track controlled independently and/or multiple users at the same time. EZ command fits both of those. Their problem I believe is that they priced themselves out. For a basic system it was just too expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


DCC systems that can change CV values and control 28 functions are pretty much the norm for a basic system...all except for the Bachmann system which is a bare-bones rudimentary system.

Wireless, walk around remotes, computer interfaces, and the rest of that is the advanced stuff you may or may not need or want.

If you want basic, any of the three majors will do. If you want stone-age, then Bachman should suffice to move locomotives along the track.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I see the hate is strong! Haha!!

None the less, I see that my post came off a bit short. My apologies. 

As to the bachmann system, you aren't wrong, it is extremely basic. And add I said, they priced themselves out of the market. IF you could get the command station AND walk around for under $100 they might have had a winner. But if memory serves from when I looked into it, it would have been more on the neighborhood of $300.

As for the functions, those basic functions are in fact, what I think a lot of people would be after. The ability to have 2 trains on the layout, one controls by dad and one by a child. Momentum is nice, but with fly wheel locos they stop smooth enough. At least such that at the right price I would forego the extras. Especially considering the $400+ price tag of most full systems. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> In addition to the Prodigy Express2, MRC also offers the Prodigy Explorer, a very basic system akin to the Bachmann EZ Command.


Just took a look at this one, it is basic, but better than ez command for sure. It arises to be a slightly upgraded version of the tech 6.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I saw the EVO system mentioned (and shot down on price) but I did not see the Digitrax Zephyr mentioned. Factory list is $245 but it can be found much cheaper (Yankee Dabbler shows it as $185 plus tax and shipping). This contains everything needed for a beginner to run a DCC system for a simple layout. It has some flaws we have discussed in other threads but some advantages also, such as the USB connection for a laptop if someone wanted to use JMRI for programming instead of the Zephyr programming. 

It is another beginner system to consider.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Just took a look at this one, it is basic, but better than ez command for sure. It arises to be a slightly upgraded version of the tech 6.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Yes, but unlike the Tech 6, it actually IS a DCC system, just a very basic one.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you considered NCE's PowerCab? It's a good starter system, Midwest Model Railroad (a good vendor from whom I have purchased a number of items) has it for under $200, and it can have another throttle (not included) easily added to it. NCE 25 – Power Cab DCC 2amp Starter System, with US Power Supply - Midwest Model Railroad


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

vette kid...

This will be my last post in the thread on the subject _(I've been too long-winded already)._

I don't think you and I are connecting (reaching a meeting of the minds) as to what the Digikeijs DR5000 is, in relation to the z21 app.

The *"black box"* Z21 dcc controller that you see "on the market" has nothing to do with what I'm talking about. In fact, I would suggest that you DO NOT buy that one. Way too much money.
(by "on the market", I'm assuming "on the web", as distinguished from the google play app?)

What handheld/hardware do you have now?
Is it an older MRC Prodigy? Do I have that right?
Do you know if it has LocoNet or XpressNet ?

Note: I've read that the Digikeijs DR5000 WILL NOT work with NCE devices, but I have no personal experience other than repeating what I've read.

As far as the z21 SOFTWARE app goes -
This is "an app", and IS NOT "hardware".

I'm wondering what device you used to download the z21 app?
Is it the SM-G781U that you've been posting with?
Is that a phone?
(sorry, I don't own a smartphone)

If so, that's Android, is this correct?
If you go to google play, and enter "roco z21", you ought to see TWO downloadable apps, with icons like this:








It's possible that google play won't offer you the "older" (red) app.
They're both [nearly] functionally identical, only "the look" is different.

The way it works is... you set up the hardware (DR5000) so that it can recognize the z21 app when connecting via wifi.
Or... you can also plug in a hardware control device, such as those from Digitrax or a Roco "Minimaus". I seem to recall reading that Prodigy handhelds work also, but having trouble finding reports from others that would confirm that info.

To sum up... your search was for something at or under the $200 price point that will be up-to-date, get you going, yet still work with your older handheld, is this a correct assumption?

I still think you should be investigating the DR5000 as "the best bang for your bucks"...


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

@J.Albert1949 ,I can't help but feel I've peeved you somehow. If so, if want my intent. I understand your recommendation, and it is in the list. 

Again, this thread is less about recommendations for me and more about putting together a list of the low cost, simple DCC solutions out there. I think that most people shy away from DCC fire a few reasons, one is cost. Inevitably a DCC thread will end up with systems in excess of $400+. That's a step bill. The other is complexity. The task of programming, etc scares many off when the reality is a lot of potential users just don't need the majority of what DCC offers. Many, I believe; would enjoy just being able to run two trains by two people and maybe blow the horn. All the other stuff is cool, but won't be used by most. 

To your rec., I understand how it works. But DR5000, connect to wifi, connect phone, plug on track... run trains. Or something close to that. In my view the negative for it pic this list is the lack of physical throttle. If you don't have one, and prefer that to an app (as many do) then the price jumps a fair amount. It's possible that it will work with older throttles that can be had for $50 or so, but I don't know that. That's its only drawback.

Personally, while my son was able to quirk the app, he was clear that he preferred a knob to interface with over the phone. The only throttle I have is from the tech6 walk around. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yes, but unlike the Tech 6, it actually IS a DCC system, just a very basic one.


I fail to so how the tech 6 isn't. I successfully ran 2 trains operated by 2 different users independently. Isn't that the bones of DCC? 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

There’s nothing wrong with starter systems, it's all I need for now. Some have more features, some have fewer but better features… Some have all the features & more.
I think the #1 important thing to consider in choosing a starter/basic system is expandability in the future. To what extent can a given system be added on to? In this sense, they are anything but equal.
The question “where do you see yourself in 5 years? In 10?” was never more applicable.

I would also advise folks to try different systems as a guest operator at different clubs or something. Capabilities aside, some interfaces are more user-friendly than others, but that is subjective person to person. Giving them a “test drive” helped me decide which to purchase. Kinda like buying a car. If possible, of course.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

vette-kid said:


> I fail to so how the tech 6 isn't. I successfully ran 2 trains operated by 2 different users independently. Isn't that the bones of DCC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I am only familiar with The Klunk, or what is otherwise known as the Super Empire Builder from Digitrax, a system they have been selling for at least 20 years. I don't mean for my appellation to sound like I am diminishing it...it's a wonderful, powerful, and reliable system. I don't know any other DCC system, save 10 whole days with an EZ-Command about 16 years ago (at which you now understand my antipathy to that 'gift'). A DCC system will allow the operator to adjust Master Volume, a sure necessity for newly acquired and factory reset decoders. It will allow you to adjust momentum and inertia, to set up speed tables, to adjust lights, including ditch lights if you fancy diseasals. You can adjust individual volumes for customized sound. I find the chuff too loud, the bell too loud, pop-off and injector howl too loud, and so on. I adjust them to suit myself. My point is, can a Tech 6 do this for you? I hope we've established that a DCC system can, and probably the arduino system mentioned above.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I would Argue that access to all those features is what makes a full dcc system. A basic system just needs to operate on the correct signal to run the locos and access some of the features. 

Can the tech 6 adjust CVS? In really not sure, I have not tried yet and the locos I used with it weren't sound locos anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Digitrax Zephyr, nice starer set, for less then $200.00, but can be easily expanded as your needs grow, including WiFi.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I fail to so how the tech 6 isn't. I successfully ran 2 trains operated by 2 different users independently. Isn't that the bones of DCC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


If that's your definition of DCC, then I guess it would qualify. But there are differences in the output to enable it to ALSO control non-decoder equipped locos.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> @J.Albert1949 ,I can't help but feel I've peeved you somehow. If so, if want my intent. I understand your recommendation, and it is in the list.
> 
> Again, this thread is less about recommendations for me and more about putting together a list of the low cost, simple DCC solutions out there. I think that most people shy away from DCC fire a few reasons, one is cost. Inevitably a DCC thread will end up with systems in excess of $400+. That's a step bill. The other is complexity. The task of programming, etc scares many off when the reality is a lot of potential users just don't need the majority of what DCC offers. Many, I believe; would enjoy just being able to run two trains by two people and maybe blow the horn. All the other stuff is cool, but won't be used by most.
> 
> ...


Yes, you peeved him. You had the temerity to question his wisdom on the Greatest Thing Ever to Hit DCC....

Since I have only ever seen one advocate for that system (on ANY forum or DCC site that isn't about selling them), I am forced to conclude that either he is being paid to promote it, or that it's so bad that he's trying to make HIMSELF feel better about buying it.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> If that's your definition of DCC, then I guess it would qualify. But there are differences in the output to enable it to ALSO control non-decoder equipped locos.


Well, you have to select one or the other. It doesn't run aDC and a DCC at the same time. You press a button to select between the two. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yes, you peeved him. You had the temerity to question his wisdom on the Greatest Thing Ever to Hit DCC....
> 
> Since I have only ever seen one advocate for that system (on ANY forum or DCC site that isn't about selling them), I am forced to conclude that either he is being paid to promote it, or that it's so bad that he's trying to make HIMSELF feel better about buying it.


Not really questioning it per se. N no system is perfect. But it's on my short list. But that wasn't really the point of this post. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Not really questioning it per se. N no system is perfect. But it's on my short list. But that wasn't really the point of this post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Well, I would, based on how hard he pushes for it. That alone has my antenna twitching.

But in his mind, anyone who doesn't immediately agree that z21 is the greatest is questioning him.


----------

